# Frage zur Canon EOS 300D



## JuRrAsStOiL (24. Mai 2004)

hi,

da mir meine Olympus C-220 Zoom so langsam keine Möglichkeiten mehr bietet 
(man kann nichts manuell einstellen ) überlege ich, mir eine neue Kamera zu 
zulegen. Dabei fiel mir die 300D ins Auge, da sie momentan ja wohl die 
günstigste digitale Spiegelreflexkamera ist.

Jetzt hab ich eine Frage:
Kann man bei der EOS 300D alles manuell einstellen? Blendenöffnung, 
Verschlusszeiten, Focus, etc.? im Internet habe ich immer nur beschränkte 
informationen gefunden. Den Focus kann man wohl manuell einstellen, aber von 
der Blendenöffnung hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Vitalis (24. Mai 2004)

Hallo Du,
Blende, Belichtungszeit und Fokus kannst Du manuell einstellen, das ist ganz klar. Die 300D ist aber in anderen Dingen ein wenig eingeschränkter als etwa die Canon EOS 10D, ich glaube in der Wahl der Belichtungsmessart. Ob das für Dich relevant ist, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

